# CD Changer problems, any suggestions?



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have the cassette radio with a CD Changer behind the passenger seat, but it won't play any of my cd's.

It worked fine when I first had the car, but now just gives a CD error, any suggestions?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> I have the cassette radio with a CD Changer behind the passenger seat, but it won't play any of my cd's.
> 
> It worked fine when I first had the car, but now just gives a CD error, any suggestions?


The reading lens could need cleaning. They're very vulnerable to dust. You can buy cleaning discs with little brushes attached from hi-fi shops.

cheers

rich


----------



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

Multiprocess said:


> I have the cassette radio with a CD Changer behind the passenger seat, but it won't play any of my cd's.
> 
> It worked fine when I first had the car, but now just gives a CD error, any suggestions?


This tread was running recently.See taylormade-tt response.Appears that there are more than one errors!!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... t=#1196655

Hope it helps


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

probably just easier to buy a new one..

*AHEM*
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=113050

let me know if your interested. :roll:


----------



## POZ123 (Mar 16, 2006)

Weird though it sounds, mine has same problem but only when it is cold - If weather is warm all 6 CD's play. If Frosty then some discs, especially 2-5 seam to get ERR01 or ERR03. I just put up with it but any answer most appreciated.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I took mine into Audi last week for some other warranty work and casualy mentioned it to them about the CD-ERROR and they replaced it with a brand new unit - cassette and cd changer free of charge.

Scotty.


----------

